# Teeth Cleaner



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Untill I swop Lou onto RAW what sort of bones can I give alonside his orijen to clean his teeth? 

I use Tropiclean Oral Gel on him which he has a pea sized blob on a bit of a ziwiw peak treat but i'm not sure its working. He won't let me near him with a toothbrush  Fresh Breath

His teeth are pretty clean and the only bits of tartar I can visibly see is a little bit on top of his canines by his gums.

Or should I just keep using the gel and not worry untill we swap to RAW? He should be on it in the next couple of months anyway once we have moved house and given him time to settle.

I want his stinky breath gone and his teeth to be the best they could be!

Oh and he always has stuff to chew on at his dosposal, cow hoof and his stagbar antler chew


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have heard really good things about Petzlife Gel for their teeth. We used to get the raw soup bones for our big boy but they may be to big our little ones. I'm sure someone will come on and let you know what bones the use.


----------

